# high freq issue



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a pair of ID CD1eMH I have them crossed off at about 1500 hz for now, but what I am more concerned with is the high end. things like china cymbals and other very high freq stuff seems to be coming in a little softer in volume than I like. I dont have an EQ yet (looking at getting the PXA-H700/701)

can an eq brighten them up without distortion or would putting a super-tweet in the a-pillar to help with high freq be a better solution. I have the ID xs28 that came with my comp set that I could install. I will say the horns image very well right now and I dont want to screw that up.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

With some eq you can get the balance of the top end right. If you want it really sparkly (un-natural) you would need to add a super tweeter.

Eric


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

nope, i dont want it overly bright, I just notice that stuff above 7-9khz or so seem to be lacking.

I will wait till I get the EQ and see what I can do with it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You could try to install the horn in a way that it mates with the underdash better. 
Duct tape helps too :blush: 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Eric Stevens said:


> With some eq you can get the balance of the top end right.


Is there maybe a song with some "natural" and "balanced" sounding sparkle you take for reference?
Or just RTA the frequence response and adjust a roll of like 14kHz to 20kHz -10dB...


Regards Barney


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Is there maybe a song with some "natural" and "balanced" sounding sparkle you take for reference?
> Or just RTA the frequence response and adjust a roll of like 14kHz to 20kHz -10dB...
> 
> 
> Regards Barney


No I do this frequency range by ear. I use an RTA and final tune is set by ear. I have music I am very familiar with that I tune with and that is what I always recommend. If you tune a system using my musical selections of which you are unfamiliar things wont turn out well.

Eric


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Eric Stevens said:


> I have music I am very familiar with that I tune with and that is what I always recommend. If you tune a system using my musical selections of which you are unfamiliar things wont turn out well.


OK, i will try with some for me familiar music 
For example "Dire Straits - Your latest trick" i think i cant get the high hat right that starts to play at 0:30... maybe my ears have to learn the "balanced natural" top end sound (if i get it right, Ultras in MiniHorns). 

Thank you!


Barney


----------

